# Tomb Raider: Legend



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

So, anyone play it yet?

I have and its awesome! I never liked the series before, i found it boring and complicated, but this new game has gotten me addicted to the franchise, and has even made me go back to old school to play the old Tomb Raider games!

Anyone else around here into Tomb Raider?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Haven't gotten it yet nor have I rented it, even though you told me to. =3

I probably will eventually, but I'm poor you see.


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Haven't gotten it yet nor have I rented it, even though you told me to. =3
> 
> I probably will eventually, but I'm poor you see.



Just download it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> So, anyone play it yet?
> 
> I have and its awesome! I never liked the series before, i found it boring and complicated, but this new game has gotten me addicted to the franchise, and has even made me go back to old school to play the old Tomb Raider games!
> 
> Anyone else around here into Tomb Raider?


I ordered it for my 360. Just waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that's stealing! *looks aghast, despite his pirate like attire, complete with faux parrot, eyepatch, pegleg and chestload of CD-Rs*


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh, stealing shpeiling, these games companies make millions off our sorry asses it wont hurt to download something for free once in a while.

Look at it this way, if you think downloading a game as some kind of taboo, then its no more taboo and wrong than the huge amount these greedy ass games companies want to charge people for these games!

Download it for free and be happy and besides, if you like it enough, then buy it, but dont buy it before ya try it, thats the idea of downloading, or at least thats the _nice_ face pirates like to put on the whole ripping games and sharing them thing.

Remember, its not the drug addicts fault that the drug _dealers_ keep supplying and selling them shit. [/u]


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard the 360 version has the obligatory 360 bad frame-rate. You would have been better off with the PC version but hey, s'your moniez.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> I heard the 360 version has the obligatory 360 bad frame-rate. You would have been better off with the PC version but hey, s'your moniez.


Don't be a hater, dude.  The 360 is pretty fuckin' awesome. I know it's not your cup of tea, but...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good for the time being anyway.  We've yet to see how it stands up to the other next-gen consoles though.  It's hard to compare something when there's nothing to compare it to yet.


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well its easy to compare really when its supposed to be this almighty "next gen" console but there has yet to be a game out on it yet that is truly next gen and most of the games are also just ports of games out on current systems, like the new Tomb Raider for example.

Id buy one but only if i had money to burn, which i dont which is why im waiting for the PS3.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 13, 2006)

From 1996 to 2006:


----------



## Captain Oz (Apr 13, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> But that's stealing! *looks aghast, despite his pirate like attire, complete with faux parrot, eyepatch, pegleg and chestload of CD-Rs*



O.O  I STEAL YOUR CLOTHES!  ^.^  Sweet pirate swag.

Erm... anyways...  My father has played every Tomb Raider game, and even went to see the movies in theater (first time he had been to a movie theater in 19 years).  Something kind of creepy about a 55 year old balding computer programmer playing a 20 something hot babe jumping around ancient temples in search of lost treasure.  He even draws maps of the levels as he goes so he can navigate them perfectly.  Once Aspyr ports the Tomb Raider: Legend to the Mac I'll ask him how it is and decide if I'm gonna steal if from him or not.

As for the 360, my experience with it so far (100+ hours of CoD multiplayer, Condemned, and Ninja Gaiden mostly) has been that it sucks for playing older X-Box games and CoD has one of the worst frame rates I've seen in a long time.  Hopefully this is just due to the technology being new and programmers not being quite sure how to properly capitalize on the 360's set up.

And to Grave: if you don't have the money for a 360, you better start saving now if you want a PS3, they are far more expensive.  And I think you will see the early games on the PS3 being only slightly better than these early 360 games simply because developers have had more time to figure out how its cell processors work than developers for the 360 did, but because of the extreme complexity of the PS3, I would be amazed to see anything make full use of its potential within 3 or 4 years of its release.

As the great Uncia says: JM-02c ^.^


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 13, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> ...to figure out how its cell processors work than developers for the 360 did, but because of the extreme complexity of the PS3, I would be amazed to see anything make full use of its potential within 3 or 4 years of its release...


And by then the next Next-Gen consoles will be released and it repeats.
Check out Black on the Xbox.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 13, 2006)

Since I don't have an internet connection and a powerful enough PC. I do not have Tomb Raider Legend on that. I did however rent it out on X-box last week. It's a definite improvement on the previous abysmal outing of Lara's on the PS2. The Graphics are very nice indeed on the X-box with quick loading times.

The game could have done with more weapons though. I only found a grenade launcher,MP5, Some sort of Carbine and a Shotgun. Grenades were a somewhat welcome addition to the aresenal, but I found them somewhat annoying to use. The movement system has been given a huge improvement too. The game now reminds me of a modern day Prince of Persia with guns! Only Lara is definately more hardcore than the Prince. Alas, I never got to complete the game as I only had it for 2 days. I got to about Cornwall England which is supposedly the burial chamber of King Arthur or something....


Rent b4 U buy.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Rent b4 U buy.


_Gives prize_
You speak great wisdom, thank god I rented AOD.


----------



## Captain Oz (Apr 13, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Check out Black on the Xbox.



Black actually was really a disappointment for me.  I got to play it at a gaming expo last December and the fact that most of the scene destruction was scripted and non-realistic really bugged me especially when it was being hyped up for its great area breaking physics.  Before we were allowed to play Black at the expo they showed a video of what was supposed to be actual game play where the guy was clearly trying to show off the effects of a submachine gun on a concrete and tile pillar instead of shooting the guys trying to kill him.  But I found the real game play to be far below the bar set by the video.  I shot a window point blank with a shotgun and the glass didn't even shatter.  It could be that it was simply a pre-release version of the game where they hadn't worked out the last of the destruction algorithms yet, but Red Faction had better destruction than what I played.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 13, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Mr Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's AOD again?

As for Black. I really liked it, but I did feel it was lacking in certain areas. I say certain areas, but I can't really discuss what those areas were. It's just a feeling I got.


----------



## Grave (Apr 13, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> From 1996 to 2006:




Ahh, dontcha just love it when technology improves?

Triangular boobiez, to soft squishy bouncing boobies! There is a god after all...


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought they killed Croft off in one of these games.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I thought they killed Croft off in one of these games.



Oh I did.  Swan dive from the top of her stairs. =3


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

Ouch. I always knew Indiana Jones was better.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Ouch. I always knew Indiana Jones was better.



Rowrrr...  Yeah he was.  He had that whip... >.>


----------



## Grave (Apr 13, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duel handguns are more fun


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All depends on what you're using them for silly. ^_~


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

Indy also has the HAT, and a small asian boy who we all know would go on to become a master inventor and foil escaped gangsters. Beat that, Croft.


----------



## Grave (Apr 13, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Indy also has the HAT, and a small asian boy who we all know would go on to become a master inventor and foil escaped gangsters. Beat that, Croft.



Beat that? Easy, Croft has BOOBIEZ!


----------



## Emerson (Apr 13, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...which Indy would promptly get to fondle, as he ALWAYS gets the girl, or kills her. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 14, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I thought they killed Croft off in one of these games.


In LR I think, I'm not too sure.

AOD was Angel Of Darkness.

Indy has the hat and his theme but like Grave said, Croft has e-boobiez.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I still have my Tomb Raider games for the original PS. I have 1, 2 and 3. I wanted to get the other games after 3, but other games I wanted got in the way of them. To this day I always play them and kill her off in numerous ways, whether it be swan diving onto spikes to running her of a high cliff. I love listening to that scream of her's and then that satisfatory crunch of her legs when she hits the ground. Hmm I haven't heard it in a long time. >.> -runs off to play the games-


----------



## Grave (Apr 14, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Well I still have my Tomb Raider games for the original PS. I have 1, 2 and 3. I wanted to get the other games after 3, but other games I wanted got in the way of them. To this day I always play them and kill her off in numerous ways, whether it be swan diving onto spikes to running her of a high cliff. I love listening to that scream of her's and then that satisfatory crunch of her legs when she hits the ground. Hmm I haven't heard it in a long time. >.> -runs off to play the games-



Youd love the death animations in Tomb Raider Legend then, they use Rag-doll physics! ^-^


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAG DOLL PHYSICS! -drools- I love rag doll physics! I need to get this! Its for the computer right?


----------



## Grave (Apr 14, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its out on all major systems, even a PSP version is to be released soon. But if your in the US the pc version isnt out yet cos of some sick loser making a nude lara skin, so they delayed it but i do beleive all the console versions are already out, if not just download the PC version.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I'll get it for the PS2 when I get some money. Hehe I knew that someone was going to try and slip in a nude Laura skin. They've always tried to do that, because people want to play her nude or just wank off to her being nude.


----------



## Grave (Apr 14, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad losers...*goes and looks for the nude raider patch*


----------



## Faradin (Apr 19, 2006)

HahahaHA!! The nooblet strikes!!
Yes...I am also a huge TR fan and have reserved TRL for PSP. Anddd....my story ends there.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 20, 2006)

Haha. PSP.
Silly wannabe thingy


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 20, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Haha. PSP.
> Silly wannabe thingy



Now now, it's things like this that start flame wars.  We don't want fanboyism showing here now do we?  (It always is so embarrassing.)


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 20, 2006)

THE X-BOX IS HOOGE!


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Nothing mainstream is his cup of tea?

I'm just intruiged by how Lara is suddenly 4 cup sizes smaller.  :idea:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently they wanted to unsexify her, though you wouldn't get that impression from their ad campaign...


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 20, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Nox Fatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can't unsexify Lara Croft, if they tried.  Unless they made her a guy, but then that would be a pretty guy. Like that one dude in Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 20, 2006)

Also apparently, the original creator of Tomb Raider originally designed the 'tomb raider' to be a guy.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> They can't unsexify Lara Croft, if they tried.  Unless they made her a guy, but then that would be a pretty guy. Like that one dude in Lord Of The Rings.



If you made Lara Croft a guy, you'd get Heath Ledger.

Which is still mind-blastingly sexy.


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft....Heath Ledger my butt...Johnny Depp *drools*


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Haha. PSP.
> Silly wannabe thingy



Better than being a nobody like the DS.

BOOM!


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Pfft....Heath Ledger my butt...Johnny Depp *drools*



What's funny about that comment is I won a Depp Look-Alike contest at the release of the POTC DVD party at my local Movie Store.

I'm glad you think I'm sexy. <3


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look alikes rarley actually look like the people they are trying to look like in most cases, so dont flatter yourself.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Look alikes rarley actually look like the people they are trying to look like in most cases, so dont flatter yourself.



Don't make me Camwhore. I'll so do it.  8)


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he's fucking around with that threat.  :shock:


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Nox Fatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring it on!


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The challenge has been brought! Lets get it on! -watches to see the outcome-


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Bring it on!



You asked for it.

Gentlemen...... *BEHOLD.*

Depp






Noxy





And that's even a shitty picture.  8)


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT! That is WHOA!


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Win, Bitches.

*Win.*


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Win, Bitches.
> 
> *Win.*



Eh, id say close but no cigar. You'd do better if you was an Orlando Bloom look-alike.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Nox Fatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I note it took you 20 minutes to respond.

My awesome resemblence dazzled and blinded j00r ass.


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it was because i actually have semething else to do but check back on these forums every 2 seconds.

ZOMG, OMG I HAVE TEH LIFEORZZ


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> No it was because i actually have semething else to do but check back on these forums every 2 seconds.
> 
> ZOMG, OMG I HAVE TEH LIFEORZZ



Trust me, No one is more greatly shocked by that fact then I.


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest so am I.

Come back to me when you have a wife and responsibilities other than _trying_ to look like someone else.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> To be honest so am I.
> 
> Come back to me when you have a wife and responsibilities other than _trying_ to look like someone else.




OMFG HE HIT ME WITH HIS 'WIFE'.

Why don't you post when you've got somethign better to do then lament your angsty life and responsibilites that everyone over the age of SIXTEEN has?

I've been here for only two freakin' days and it's irritating the blazing hell out of me - SHOULD I start whining about how hard my life is? I assure you I'll win there too.

Buck up, down some Zanex, and take it like a man.  :roll:


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You win at nothing, youve been here two days and already your a troll.

W2G


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> You win at nothing, youve been here two days and already your a troll.
> 
> W2G



Pot calling the kettle black much?


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardly, but again that is where we differ, thankfully we cant agree on anything, unfortunatly this causes you to go off and start acting like a troll and flinging petty little schoolyard names around the place just to attempt to prove whatever moot point you may have had at the time, like you did yesterday.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Hardly, but again that is where we differ, thankfully we cant agree on anything, unfortunatly this causes you to go off and start acting like a troll and flinging petty little schoolyard names around the place just to attempt to prove whatever moot point you may have had at the time, like you did yesterday.



Hmm, I'd hardly call a well-written and thought out paragraph citing what I don't agree with 'Petty schoolyard names',

But it's obviously better then 'OMG I HATE CHRISTIANS', I must admit.  :roll:


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh i agree, thats if what you call comments like "your just a shitty trool" and "your an idiot for having a different opinion", etc, as a so called "well written and thought out paragraph".


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Nox Fatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm, falsifying the truth, I love how mature that is.

Unica and I both agreed that the 'Shitty' comment was out of line and he edited it, and since I've never specifcally said you're an idiot for having a different opinion, What are you going to do now?

Oh that's right, probably flame, whine and gripe some more over ANOTHER offhand comment, because that's all you do on this forum, ever.


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nox Fatalis said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the bit where you typed "OMG I HATE CHRISTIANS" _isnt_ falsifying the truth either?

Urgh, get a life already.

I dont flame unless im promted to or have good reason to, and when i get nothing but BS spewing in from all directions from people like you its kinda hard to do anything but protect myself.

So go to hell if thats what you think, but you'll only be wrong again by thinking so.

Urgh, this is getting tiring, im bored and done with you now, carry on bitching and whining and shitting your opinions out as much as you like, just dont expect me to give you the satisfaction of a response.

Bye.


----------



## Nox Fatalis (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> And the bit where you typed "OMG I HATE CHRISTIANS" _isnt_ falsifying the truth either?
> 
> Urgh, get a life already.
> 
> ...



And you prove my point. Again. From BOTH arguements.

Why are you even here?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 20, 2006)

Please keep arguements like this to PM, we don't have to all see your personal insult fest.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 20, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Please keep arguements like this to PM, we don't have to all see your personal insult fest.


...too easy to end up forming judgements (sometimes incorrect?) of people by the way they interact with the rest of the community.
And this is common-ground, after all.

=
thx, SW, 'though this thread ended up an exercise in futility. Most people have gone to listen/contribute elsewhere and are no longer 'listening' (far less waiting to contribute to it).


----------



## Grave (Apr 20, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Please keep arguements like this to PM, we don't have to all see your personal insult fest.



I already ended the "arguement" myself, since the other party was not willing to do the same.


----------



## Faradin (Apr 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Nox Fatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you unsexified Lara, you'd get Angelina Jolie.

Please, people, I know you don't want to hear this from me, but seeing as I AM the nooblet you'll have to listen to me out of pity.
Don't fight. You're all nerds anyway.
[My goal in life: Bring down the self-worshipping and uplift the downtrodden and height-challenged.]


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 21, 2006)

Uh...


...Croft is hot.


----------



## Grave (Apr 21, 2006)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie is hot, dont be a Philistine!


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 21, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Faradin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, She is HAWT!


----------



## Faradin (May 7, 2006)

I would LOVE to see Angelina blow her lips, just because they're so huge. It'd be like two wet hams slapping together.


----------



## Kanapi (May 7, 2006)

You should see some of our pop stars, Faradin. You'd come to think Angelina's not close comparable to one Masha Rasputina. When she's on TV, her lips cause a CRT screen cracking from inside. That's why I got myself a plasma.


----------



## Faradin (May 7, 2006)

Yeek. Good thing I've never heard of her. I don't think my '89 Rabbit-Ears could take it....I don't watch much TV. Just movies.


----------



## Grave (May 7, 2006)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Yeek. Good thing I've never heard of her. I don't think my '89 Rabbit-Ears could take it....I don't watch much TV. Just movies.



Cool icon Faradin! I used to have one the same.


----------



## Faradin (May 7, 2006)

Heh....I forgot which one I have. My computer doesn't display it. It, like every other device in my residence that requires a plug and a screen, SUCKS. It's a Dell.


----------



## Grave (May 8, 2006)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Heh....I forgot which one I have. My computer doesn't display it. It, like every other device in my residence that requires a plug and a screen, SUCKS. It's a Dell.



Oh, snap, thats harsh, dell sucks, ive learnt its best not to buy brand name computers.

Anyway, your icon is of Neo spinning round the steel pole in the fight against all the Smiths.


----------



## Faradin (May 8, 2006)

I'm trying to get a Compaq, but it'll take a while to save up. :/
Ahhh....okay, I remember....heheh....


----------



## Grave (May 8, 2006)

Faradin said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get a Compaq, but it'll take a while to save up. :/
> Ahhh....okay, I remember....heheh....



EEw, from bad to worse!

Look, your best bet is to go to a local geek-run computer store, someplace reliable and with good history, and get them to build you a generic rig. These brand name comps suck, you cant upgrade them and they are expensive! Youd be doing yourself a big favour by just getting a generic rig.


----------



## Faradin (May 9, 2006)

Not a Compaq?

Well, the only computer store where I live is the $199 Computer Store [A comp-uuuter for every-boooody!! *The most tonedeaf singers you've ever heard.*], and they are about as useful as laser discs.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 10, 2006)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Not a Compaq?
> 
> Well, the only computer store where I live is the $199 Computer Store [A comp-uuuter for every-boooody!! *The most tonedeaf singers you've ever heard.*], and they are about as useful as laser discs.



But everyone loves Laser Discs!

Wow, if Tomb Raider was on a LD, that would be even more incentive for me to buy it.


----------



## Faradin (May 10, 2006)

Laser Discs....Eh. If it was on it, it'd pretty much just be a video. The most you can do with LD's is continue to the next clip.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 10, 2006)

*RE:  Tomb Raider: Legend*



			
				Faradin said:
			
		

> Laser Discs....Eh. If it was on it, it'd pretty much just be a video. The most you can do with LD's is continue to the next clip.



I bet you could make playable LDs.... >.>


----------



## Faradin (May 13, 2006)

It would be hard.


----------



## Cyberskunk (May 20, 2006)

I'm pretty late in this thread, but I'll add to it anyway. I bought and played through Tomb Raider Legend, but I found I preferred the tone of the first game, with its sense of isolation and relative quiet through most of the levels. TR:L also cost about fifty bucks, but Suikoden V cost much less and lasted longer. Although I wouldn't say TR:L was a bad game.


----------



## Faradin (May 20, 2006)

I first played TR1 with my dad when I was about, pfft, four. The music it played when some big event happened, like just before the TRex or the room with the huge pool and crocodiles, used to scare me so much.


----------

